# January Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Our December winner was* ceegee*. She has chosen a fun theme to kick off a new year, this month's theme is: *Goofy Golden Expressions*.
 
As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all!
Entries will be accepted until Monday, January 23rd, one entry per membership. 

A special thanks to ceegee for this wonderful photo of Ruby with a Goofy Golden Expression.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

My official entry is of Duke alone, but also including one of him and Charlie.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Here's Teal's submission. She can make anything look comfortable.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

I love that he smiles! Pippin looks like he is laughing at his own joke.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Silly puppy!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxi at her silliest!


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Penny looking stylish wearing her bandana... I think she was thinking "no pictures please".









Even tho Twinkie isn't a golden, she's just as silly... here she is doing her happy dance that we were camping.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations ceegee-Great theme and great entries so far. 

Looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Lucy as a pup, wish the pi was clearer but...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brodys Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

I love this one so much that I made it my avatar. Silly tongue is always hanging out the side of his mouth! :grin2:


----------



## DaisyDoodleyBug (Oct 6, 2016)

Justfor fun, since I'm not eligible yet, this is my Daisy at her intermediate obedience graduation. She's a little derp face. 










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## MattAndCooper (Nov 4, 2016)

Cooper sleeping!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The entries are all great, this is a fun theme.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Loving all the pictures


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Nala on Christmas morning with her new soccer ball!


----------



## LeoTheGolden (May 10, 2016)

Just for fun - I'm not eligible yet. This is 10 month old Leo. He's a nut case !!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tucker*

Tucker, shortly after we adopted him!
Tucker is tuckered out!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Loving all these posts!!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Tucker, shortly after we adopted him!
> 
> Tucker is tuckered out!




Karen - love ❤ this picture of Tucker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

'You woke me up for this???'










'You have got to be kidding!'


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow's thoughts on hurricanes.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Luna yesterday during a snow squall


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Bailey, " I. Do. Not. Like. The. Snow."


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

These are all great photos, they make me smile!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

As things settle down after the holidays I hope many members post pics of those Goofy Golden Expressions.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Two pics of Bailey the first as a young pup and the last a little more recent. It's getting harder to get cute pics because as soon as you pull out a camera she's over it. LOL


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=703530&stc=1&d=1483516902

Grit having a funny dream!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for more great photos to make us smile.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Goofy Abby, the queen of upside down sleeping.. Not an eligible entry so I figure I can break the rule about no collages (I think there is a rule about that...??)  Next month my year of not being able to officially enter is over!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

so many pics! Please share your goofy golden pic.


----------



## schmendra (Sep 20, 2016)

Not enough posts to be eligible yet, but I couldn't resist posting Finnegan's sweet puppy bitey-face!


----------



## HappyNY (Oct 6, 2016)

Not enough post and photos.
Wind last winter trying to catch some snow


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> Goofy Abby, the queen of upside down sleeping.. Not an eligible entry so I figure I can break the rule about no collages (I think there is a rule about that...??)  Next month my year of not being able to officially enter is over!


Here's the good news...you can enter a photo this month because it's a new calendar year.
GRF Photo Contest Rule # 6: Only one photo per user/dog per month. In order to allow for diversity, only one win will be allowed per calendar year per forum member and/or dog.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Ivyacres said:


> Here's the good news...you can enter a photo this month because it's a new calendar year.
> GRF Photo Contest Rule # 6: Only one photo per user/dog per month. In order to allow for diversity, only one win will be allowed per calendar year per forum member and/or dog.


Thanks for clarifying. I thought it was one year from the month you won. I just read the rules for the first time-- "When all else fails read the directions", as they say ;-) My Goofy Abby collage is still not eligible because of the "no editing" rule. But that's ok. I'll be ready for the big competitive push next month - going after those lucrative prizes :grin2: !


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

fourlakes said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I thought it was one year from the month you won. I just read the rules for the first time-- "When all else fails read the directions", as they say ;-) My Goofy Abby collage is still not eligible because of the "no editing" rule. But that's ok. I'll be ready for the big competitive push next month - going after those lucrative prizes :grin2: !




Does the no editing rule make my Duke picture ineligible? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

jennretz said:


> Does the no editing rule make my Duke picture is ineligible?


I think rules were meant to be stretched at times (ok, not with middle school students who I used to teach! They LIVE for stretching rules! Give an inch and they take a mile!) ... or reconsidered on occasion. There is also a rule that no people or other pets can be in photos which is ..???
Adding: Ivyacres - not meaning to cause any problems. I so appreciate your managing the photo contest because it's fun!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a fun thread that many of us enjoy so when 1st Gold13 needed to take a break I volunteered. He was extremely helpful getting me up to speed.
As for the rules, I think a collage is a little too much editing, I think the bit of text should be ok. This is a friendly little competition, we're not really giving away any of those lucrative prizes :grin2: that fourlakes referred to. lol. 
I hope we can use the spirit of the rules, I'll check just to be sure.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Let me just add in here real quickly that the reason we prefer no editing at all and no text or collages is we're trying to keep this simple so that anyone can add a simple photograph of whatever the topic is for the months to this post. We've always felt it's not fair to start adding things to a picture that other people may not be able to do or know how to do so in that case it was decided to just have strictly 1 Photo per member posted and just leave it strictly at just a photo. I hope this better explains why we just limited it to just a photo only with no editing. As stated before we want to keep this as a friendly contest of are golden retrievers and the topic that was picked. Thanks


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I LOVE looking through all these photos!

I had a hard time picking a photo and then came across this one. It seems as though our youngest cat, Frankie (also known as Frankie-Monster), always ends up in the background of photos of Storm and she is catching on.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ivyacres said:


> This is a fun thread that many of us enjoy so when 1st Gold13 needed to take a break I volunteered. He was extremely helpful getting me up to speed.
> As for the rules, I think a collage is a little too much editing, I think the bit of text should be ok. This is a friendly little competition, we're not really giving away any of those lucrative prizes :grin2: that fourlakes referred to. lol.
> I hope we can use the spirit of the rules, I'll check just to be sure.


Oops, my mistake. Thanks to Rob's GRs for clearing this up for us.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I was joking about lucrative prizes and about being competitive. Love all the photos this month! Great theme.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> Yes, I was joking about lucrative prizes and about being competitive. Love all the photos this month! Great theme.


lol, yes, I love your sense of humor!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still plenty of time to post pic of those Goofy Golden Expressions. Entries will be accepted until Monday, January 23rd, one entry per membership.


----------



## maggie83 (Dec 12, 2016)

Maggie is laughing at my attempts to keep her still for a photo :laugh:


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

maggie83 said:


> Maggie is laughing at my attempts to keep her still for a photo :laugh:


What a great shot! Made me LOL!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I've got to reach back a couple of months but here is my entry.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer heard the word "prizes"


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are some great entries already and plenty of time to submit yours. Entries will be accepted until Monday, January 23rd, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There are some really cute pics here. Do you have one to share?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope we get more pics of goofy golden expressions this weekend. 10 days left to enter.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## Goldhill (Jul 3, 2016)

Snow takes some getting used to. (She actually loves it.)


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Loving all the photos so far, let's keep them coming!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

All the pics make me smile. Be sure to enter your fur baby's best *Goofy Golden Expression*.
 
As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win but please share your photos even if you only have 1 post, we love to see them all! Seven days left to enter, the contest closes on Monday, January 23rd.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

Here's my entry 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

There's still time to enter a pic of your golden, the contest closes in 5 days.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't miss out on the fun, only 4 days left to enter your photo in this month's contest.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

I am not going anywhere!!


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

Opps. Somehow photo wasn't uploaded.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Come on folks, show us your Goofy Goldens!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Lots of goofy pics here, there's still time to add yours.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Bumping up!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only one more day to get your photo in for this months contest, the theme is *Goofy Golden Expressions*.
 
Entries will be accepted until Monday, January 23rd, one entry per membership.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

briano's pic


----------

